# Full Southwest USA meet



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Since this is the first post of the thread, this will be updated as things start to fall into place. We hope to have a web page up shortly thanks to Garron (GDub In Vegas). Also, we're going to be working on finalizing the location, and the list of people coming, so check this thread OFTEN!*

*Full Southwest USA Meet:* 

*Location:* _Las Vegas, NV_
Thoughts of where to meet: New York New York Rear lot. http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1...&pg=0&ro=4&co=0
http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1...&pg=0&ro=3&co=4
(subject to change)

Tentativley Planned Events:
-Indoor Karting (Icebreaker)
-Show 'n Shine (After the Icebreaker)
-Gambling away life savings, car, and first born child (Kidding!)
-Night at the drag strip, or local Auto-X course.

Date: April 23-25 2004, (Fri-Sat-Sun)

Participants: Any and all Datsun/Nissan/Infiniti enthusiasts (modified or not)

Magazines to be notified: NPM, SCC, Super Street, Car and Driver, Grassroots Motorsports, HCI, Modified Mag, Turbo & High Tech Performance, and Truckin'
(subject to change)

-----------------

This is just an idea that me and stealthb14 had discussed briefly about but i thought it was great and wanted to hear your guys opinons on.

----------------

since i will be moving to tx by end of october it leave me many friends from cali behind.

so what me and stealth14 was thinking about is that maybe that we have a regional meet such as all nissans from tx - cali and everywhere in between to all have a meet up.

the thing is that since it will be a long drive for everyone we were thinkin about having a midpoint where it not too far a drive for everyone.

this is just an idea so give me your thoughts and ideas about this.

thanks.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

VEGAS, baby!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah VEGAS thats what im talking about


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

that'd be sweet, but are all the members 21 or older? I am


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I know I am so im all go for anything that may happen cus what happens in vegas stays in vegas 

p.s. bring on the strippers


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *that'd be sweet, but are all the members 21 or older? I am  *


 I will be...just give me 90 days


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *I will be...just give me 90 days  *


i got 30 somethin days... i can't freakin wait...

btw, i'm going to need a liver transplant soon. any donors?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *btw, i'm going to need a liver transplant soon. any donors?
> 
> *


Sorry, fresh out.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, mine is probably worst than yours, I've got a few years on you  Mine is begging for me to let up, but hey what the hell, anyways on subject, Meet would be cool, especially since I probably won't make Mossy, if we get this off the ground I will talk to my fellow Team NIO captains and see if we can get some of the Texas teams to represent. Keep me updated on the info and I will do my best


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

i think there should be an all out meet like thing. something bigger than Mossy. I will definately be down. Im only 18...so Vegas dont sound all cool to me...but wuteva.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah. ill be in vegas towards the end of october anyways.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I bet mine i worst than all yours try being a marine for four years and drinking wild turkey/jose/jack/and other stuff for almost everyday for your whole term i think im gonna need one too. lol


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *that'd be sweet, but are all the members 21 or older? I am  *


im far from it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

We always need DD's!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

got that right


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *We always need DD's! *


 Agreed!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

James said:


> *We always need DD's! *


I'll be your designated driver James.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I won't be needing one! I'll walk home!!!!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Vegas would be sweet but it would suck for ahht eh -21 crowd. umm i wish we could use fords proving grounds between Lake Havasu and Flagstaff AZ on I-40.... lol lets road race if we can


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

road race eh.

hmm


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah baby but not me cus i have no suspension yet
 :banana:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *road race eh.
> 
> hmm *


 You can't drive for shit. I'll take your car and do some hot laps


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey if anyone lets me borrow their car i can showthem a couple of trix lol







come on some one gota let me borrow their car i wont damage it to much lol


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

we dont have to go gambling, it should be optional. we should go see the shows (strip clubs included ) and just overall have fun. i mean who cant have fun in the City of Sin. we have to make this a multiple day trip though to make the best of the drive.

if we do ever get around to setting this up, we need lots of time in advance. im thinking the upcoming summer.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah and at the end we can all go raid ONE buffet and eat all their food!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *yeah and at the end we can all go raid ONE buffet and eat all their food! *


 Yeah!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey im down for some fun (if u know what i mean) lol
but who's paying. ok let me put it this way who am i leaching off of while we are there lol. 

P.S. Bring on the Stripers


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I've got two years to 21 but I'd still love to go. I look 21... If nothing else, I can drive all the wasted people to the naked chicks. What time frame we talkin here?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *we have to make this a multiple day trip though to make the best of the drive. *


No, I think only a 2 hour meet would be ok... then we'd drive back home.

lol, ok, enough sarcasm. It'd have to be a Friday - Sunday I'm thinking.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how does october or november of next year sound for everyone


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be 25 by then but sure, sounds fun...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *I'll be 25 by then but sure, sounds fun... *


 James = really, really old.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

pick vegas please...please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please

hehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so what location should we hold this at and what specific date are we looking at?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

im gonna have to roll with someone cus i dont think my car wont make it
llol
dont think im joking i really wont make it (for real)lol
so whos my lucky dd


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll take you so long as I'm not having probs with boost leaks


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok cool u can be my dd when im drunk off ass


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, u mofos have a long ways to go if u plan on going october of next year......LOL, i'll be 21 by then...vegas sure does sound like fun, but tiring(5hr drive)


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I've driven 11 hours without stopping before... suck it up. 5 hours is nothing.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

OMG 5hrs tiring... no way... ive done 7hrs and 8 hrs straight and even abou 14hrs going to oregon.... so 5hrs is nothing... even though its only 3.5 to 4 hrs from here.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *I've driven 11 hours without stopping before... SUCKING IT. *


because youre a loser! lol j/k


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

damn you jason you beat me to it lol


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

even if you do do this next year or something, ill only be 18...so i cant drink, even if i wanted to...but i could find out from good sources where the best places are


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

No way I'll be able to do that this year but NEXT year can be feasible at this point I'm down for where ever. But Vegas would be very nice whoa I'll be 26 by then. Either way whatever is decided is fine.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Where can I rent a G35? I wanna drive one of those to Vegas.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn maybe i should rent a skyline and roll down in one of those
lol
but a g35 would be cool as hell


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

If it is next summer I will rollup in my G35 with y'all, then Ry can take a spin in a modded G.

Sean

Of course I will be coming from the other way (east)


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Southwest Nissan Meet.....*

My 2 cents worth: Let's make it Vegas, (9hr road trip from Sac) maybe late January or early Feburary???

That will give everybody enough time to block out vacation time, plus get the necesary arrangments together. I hope you will do this on a weekend???? 

Is there a local road course their in Vegas? Or drag strips? Maybe Sunday do a BBQ and car show? 

So if anybody in Vegas wants to get the ball rolling, this is the time to start doing it. 

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

January/Feb isn't good for college students... Summer time would be though because then most of us are working and can take off.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Southwest Nissan Meet.....*



Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *My 2 cents worth: Let's make it Vegas, (9hr road trip from Sac) maybe late January or early Feburary???
> 
> That will give everybody enough time to block out vacation time, plus get the necesary arrangments together. I hope you will do this on a weekend????
> 
> ...


I agree. Originially the idea was discussed because Vegas is a location that ALL of the southwest can go there, Arizona, Utah, Nevada and most of CA can go.

Supra guys have a meet every year up there. There is a drag strip up there...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok so is it a full out agreement with everyone that the location be vegas?

also dont forget about the TX guys so is vegas a good place even for the TX peoples?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Southwest Nissan Meet.....*



Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *My 2 cents worth: Let's make it Vegas, (9hr road trip from Sac) maybe late January or early Feburary???
> 
> That will give everybody enough time to block out vacation time, plus get the necesary arrangments together. I hope you will do this on a weekend????
> 
> ...


i am so un-noticed...*sniffles* lol

and yes, there is a drag strip here, we arent that primitive...lol


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *January/Feb isn't good for college students... Summer time would be though because then most of us are working and can take off. *


This will give everyone time to plan ahead to make this work. Please note, that there are folks that work and might not be able to get Sat or Sun off. The weather is much cooler, unless you like 110 degree heat. 

So, if the majority says that timeframe (Jan/Feb) lets go with that. Then a date needs to be set. Still, if Vegas is the place, we need a group of folks from Vegas to throw out some ideas. If we do this, we have 3 to 4 months to get this together. 

late.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i still say october november ish when the weather is still nice and cool and give us plenty of time to plan


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

dude its way too hot summer time... winter is the time maybe spring break... but yea in may it starts gettin hot again. im upfor like nov, oct, nov of next year so we have plenty of time to get plans if you want it earlier im happy too.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

desert+summer=not good at all


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

110 degrees in the summer? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

i fuckin wish...try 120 dude


anyhoo, im the only one in vegas on this board...so yeah, no group...hehe


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

> anyhoo, im the only one in vegas on this board...so yeah, no group...hehe [/B]


There are some others (altimas) board maybe you can contact.

So it looks like Nov 2004???

I still say Jan/Feb 2004 would be great. There will be a number of other meets in So/No Cal in the summer, plus Mossy.

So you guys need to make up you minds. And someone to take charge.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill talk 2 stealth b14 and mclaren and few other people.

ill see if we can be in charge.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *110 degrees in the summer? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> i fuckin wish...try 120 dude
> 
> ...


 man ive Been "IN" 130 in lake havasu. i was giving you teh benefit of 10 degrees so people want to go there lol if its 120 they may not want ot go outside heheheheh


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ill talk 2 stealth b14 and mclaren and few other people.
> 
> ill see if we can be in charge. *


cool, if you need help i'm availible.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> *man ive Been "IN" 130 in lake havasu. i was giving you teh benefit of 10 degrees so people want to go there lol if its 120 they may not want ot go outside heheheheh *


dude, I dont even wanna be here during the summer


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok here is who i had in mind to take charge.

mr.nice guy , stealth b14 , me , mclaren ( cuz it his turf ) .

i want to know if we should add a few more names to the list and start the meeting and stuff.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

umm, January and February is snow time!! Do y'all want to bring your cars thru potential snow? I know I don't. 

Any mountain stretches (flagstaff for us AZ peoples, other parts of 40 for the cali folk as well as a whole lot worse areas for the sac and utah guys)

I will make it but it may very well be in my Jeep, not my nissan.

To be safe it needs to be anywhere from late march to early november. Otherwise you risk well laid plans being screwed up because mother nature decids to dump a half inch of ice on the roads between you and Vegas.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *umm, January and February is snow time!! Do y'all want to bring your cars thru potential snow? I know I don't.
> 
> Any mountain stretches (flagstaff for us AZ peoples, other parts of 40 for the cali folk as well as a whole lot worse areas for the sac and utah guys)
> 
> ...


So would March/April would be a better time?
Need to know. So we can set a time.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm definatley interested, but what we really need to do is start a list of people, and then from there we'll look into getting a group rate, and such in a hotel.

To get the list started ..

1) StealthB14 (Sam)
2) Liuspeed (Eshei)
3) McLaren
4) Qinsac


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

5) JimmyPandolini


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *5) JimmyPandolini *


 Oh yeah, I forgot about you


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Oh yeah, I forgot about you  *


someone find me a smiley givin the finger so I can use it on sam...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

if we do it in april...it'll have to be late april

i turn 18 april 7th, and ill most likely go visit a friend in hawaii soon after, so anytime late april is cool


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey sam dont forget me im in too
im there for vegas man.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

you guys schedule, I will take care of my lodgings and attend if at all possible. I just wanted to bring up the snow/ice thing, so you guys don't complain about all the gravel chips from the gravel trucks laying down dirt. I apologize for not making that clear, you don't have to schedule around me.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*So Late April 2004???*

I know there are a lot of folks on this board that are in school and finals will be coming up in May. So let's set a weekend date for this event. 

Let's a get an agenda together on what we plan on doing that weekend.

i'm throwing out the suggestions:

Dyno, drags, party: Saturday, recover from party, BBQ and showoff, photoshoot, go home : Sunday.

What do you think?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

at our drag strip...we have midnight mayhem. it where you can go and drag unlimited for 10 bucks. its on fridays. during the summer its every week, other times like once or twice a month.

the new schedule isnt out yet, so ill let you guys know when the dates in march, april, and may are when it comes out


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

woa wheres the strippers at man gotta have the strippers and what about the chicks. lol
but that sounds great to me and lets not forgget the strippers next time k.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

also, there is a dyno shop over by the speedway i believe...and im sure that they would love for a grip of us to come down at once

so if we decide to do a group dyno. ill find out what i can when we set a date


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *woa wheres the strippers at man gotta have the strippers and what about the chicks. lol
> but that sounds great to me and lets not forgget the strippers next time k. *


hehe, ill FINALLY be 18, so that means full nude strip clubs for me

HELL YEAH...lol


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *dude, I dont even wanna be here during the summer *


i know that feeling but hey count me in ill do what i can to get out there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let make the date oct/nov

that way it cooler


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

so oct/nov 2004?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *so oct/nov 2004? *


 Keep in mind that's getting close to the holiday season, so people may be strapped for cash, and not able to go, I'd say spring would be better...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what was so special about october/november anyways?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dunno, i pick spring too


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *what was so special about october/november anyways? *


 No one asked you, Mr. I got fired from best buy on my first day of work.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *No one asked you, Mr. I got fired from best buy on my first day of work.  *


hey shut up chachee.......lol i got fired on the second day!!! and u already know why.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hahahhaahahahahahhahahaaha...how the fuck?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *hahahhaahahahahahhahahaaha...how the fuck? *


 He works for the competition ... office depot.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

grrrrrrrr


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

even tho we were not direct competition


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *even tho we were not direct competition *


 Lets see...Best Buy sells Computers, Monitors, Printers, Cell Phones, Home Phones, as well as office/home office equipment, so yes they are competition.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Lets see...Best Buy sells Computers, Monitors, Printers, Cell Phones, Home Phones, as well as office/home office equipment, so yes they are competition.  *


well when u think office depot......u think paper, pencils, pens, notepads, binders.....stuff like that. but in a way they are competition.......even tho office depot carries a WEAK computer line.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah they both sux ass but i say lets do it in the summer cus spring everyone form college is probably going to go party somewhere and oct./nov. everyone is getting back to school, even tho spring would be a good idea cus its the place to party but the weather sux most of the time cus it rains and lets face it some of our cars dont do to well in rain so summer would be a good idea cus there is nothing to worry about but making sure ur car is gonna make it and we can stay longer and party longer and really really bring on the strippers. and the hoes cus were gonna get fuked up . lol 

yeah let rock man im ready to go now. lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

do we have to take all our cars?(a lot of car thefts out there) or should we rent some dope ass SUV's


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *yeah they both sux ass but i say lets do it in the summer cus spring everyone form college is probably going to go party somewhere and oct./nov. everyone is getting back to school, even tho spring would be a good idea cus its the place to party but the weather sux most of the time cus it rains and lets face it some of our cars dont do to well in rain so summer would be a good idea cus there is nothing to worry about but making sure ur car is gonna make it and we can stay longer and party longer and really really bring on the strippers. and the hoes cus were gonna get fuked up . lol
> 
> yeah let rock man im ready to go now. lol *



130 degress = FUCK NO

and yes bring your car, damnit, i wanna see em


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *even tho we were not direct competition *


Where have I heard that before? Hmmmm...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

come on its just a little heat. what dont kill u only makes u stronger so i say lets doit at anytime fuck it im down im gonna rent a car ne ways oh and dont worry McLaren F1 2003
ill take pics of my car for u lol.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

NO...BRING IT DOWN

itll be cool to have a caravan...piss all the hon-duh boys off


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

alright ill bring it down


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yay  

maybe we can get mr. mike young to come down too

hehe


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

that would be cool too 
hell yea see if u can get him to go down too


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *do we have to take all our cars?(a lot of car thefts out there) or should we rent some dope ass SUV's *


 Lets try and rent an Armada


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

you can all stay at my house...ok, maybe not...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *you can all stay at my house...ok, maybe not... *



sure we can........u realize all us would have to rent hotels at the end of the day.....and u get to go home? thats not right.......lol


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

dude, you want your cars stolen?

no?

then you dont wanna come to my neighborhood


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Lets try and rent an Armada  *



seriously.........i dont think we'll be driving much(if any) in vegas so whats the point to everyone taking their car? other than to meet somewhere and take the SUV....and on the way back...someone would have to drive everyone home in the SUV, then take it back to the rental agency....that would suck.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

um...to have a long ass caravan on the strip


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how does november 10 2004 sound for everyone


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

not good if you guys wanna go to the drag strip...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why is that no good mclaren


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

no dragging on wed. and in nov. the dates die off

soooo, if you guys wanna drag the date will have to be sometime in spring/early summer


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

This is how I'd do it. have everyone meet up reigonally. (ex. Eveyone from Anaheim area meet one place... Everyone from San Diego area meet one place... everyone from Houston area meet one place... etc.) then have the each group dive to meet in vegas. Therefore, not only the meet would be a group activity, but the whole drive can be enjoyed with all your buds. I also don't think this should be strictly a Nissan thing. I also think if enough people are up for it, we make it an annual thing, and let some mag's in on it, Such as NPM, SCC, etc. I'm gonna be 18, but I can DD for anyone who fits in my Z. Heck, I'll bring my dad with his K-5, so we can tow your cars. hehe.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 10, 2003)

yes im turning 18 in feb!!! =0P


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> *This is how I'd do it. have everyone meet up reigonally. (ex. Eveyone from Anaheim area meet one place... Everyone from San Diego area meet one place... everyone from Houston area meet one place... etc.) then have the each group dive to meet in vegas. Therefore, not only the meet would be a group activity, but the whole drive can be enjoyed with all your buds. I also don't think this should be strictly a Nissan thing. I also think if enough people are up for it, we make it an annual thing, and let some mag's in on it, Such as NPM, SCC, etc. I'm gonna be 18, but I can DD for anyone who fits in my Z. Heck, I'll bring my dad with his K-5, so we can tow your cars. hehe. *


I would prefer to be just a Nissan thing, everyone else already has their events up there once a year, there's no point to inviting everyone that already goes up there, why don't you just go up there for one of their meets then? Not bashing your idea, just making my point.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Just to throw in for the UT folks, I am with Sean...I really don't want to roll to Vegas in the winter in my car. I would make it, but in my truck. Spring or fall would be best, but.....you set it and I will plan for it.

Sean


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thowing out dates....*

The 4th weekend in April.

Agenda (ideas)

Dyno, picnic BBQ, track time, shine and show. Recovery time.

We need to set a date and time ASAP. If no decisions are made within the next 2 weeks, I will pull out. Are we ready to make a decision.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

everything other than the track time would work...

i say that because i dunno next years schedule...the track thing is not a big deal to me, so dont care...but if you guys wanna race, then youll have to wait until the schedule comes out and who knows when that will be...theres always the possibility of midnight mayhem ending up on that friday, but i cant say for sure...but of course, there is always the illegals...i know most of you dont like them, and i dont go too often either...but it is an option, so i threw it out on the table


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

End of April sounds good.

Where in Vegas should we meet? Me and my Dad were talking, and we thought we should meet in Barstow, (Train stop McDonalds) or Baker ( "home of the worlds largest thermometer" ) and convoy into vegas from there. Overwhelming the freeways of Las Vegas with Nissans. hehe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I can't make end of April. I know everyone is thinking spring break but I'll be in Florida.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *End of April sounds good.
> 
> Where in Vegas should we meet? Me and my Dad were talking, and we thought we should meet in Barstow, (Train stop McDonalds) or Baker ( "home of the worlds largest thermometer" ) and convoy into vegas from there. Overwhelming the freeways of Las Vegas with Nissans. hehe. *


im thinking either baker or primm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *VEGAS, baby! *


*150% I'm THERE!!!!*


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i was thinking in the shower yesterday about the meet spot

what about the arizona and utah peeps? primm wouldnt be too good cause thatll be another 1.5 that they have to drive

so i need to find a good spot in the middle of town easily accessible by freeway big enough to park all of our cars


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How about doing it at the same time as the 240sx national convention?

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37382


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

That's almost a year away... do we want to wait that long? I will, but only it everyone is up for pushing the date back. It would be cool though. Vegas would definately be overwhelmed with Nissans. No doubt about it.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah the srping would be cool or summer that way i dont have to drive in the rain. lol but sooner would be better. right???


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

if we merge it, we are going to have to let them know

and thats IF..its up to you guys, i could care less because i live here, and i dont have to travel


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

lol yeah lucky. but i have to drive from LA so thats no fun trip and i hate the rain had a couple of bad experiences in the rain lol
so i dont want to do that again but summer would be nice cus all the freaks are out. lol

bring on the strippers.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

lmao


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I would have to drive from reno, find a day off or two.. tune my baby and let her rip hahaha....


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah whatever...you need to update your sig


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

How's about we make this into a Poker run? If we can get NPM in on it, we could set it up to where we have the pickup spots in Searchlight, baker, boulder, Primm, and of course the final one on the strip. Winners could get parts, like intake, or springs. If NPM could host it it would be awesome.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

poker run? whats that?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Fun stuff man...

Normally, you have 6 stops. You go from pick-up point to pick-up point, collecting a card from each spot. then at the 6th stop you use those cards in a single hand of poker. So when you get to Searchlight, there would be a stand where you get a random card, then you drive to boulder, and pick up another random card there, and so on... then when you have 5 cards, you would go to the final meet, and play a single hand of poker with those cards. the player with the best hand out of that group wins


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^That sounds like it would be pretty cool, but how does that work for guys coming into Vegas from 4 different directions?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

exactly and what about the ones living here...like me


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

You don't have to go to each stop in order, as long as you hit all the stops.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> *You don't have to go to each stop in order, as long as you hit all the stops. *


But how far are each of the places you mentioned from Vegas? I am just not interested in driving 450 miles to Vegas then having to continue another 100-200 miles round trip to pick up these cards. Could we do somethink local? Just jump around a few hot spots in town and pick 'em up? If not, that's cool...I am sure I will get plenty of poker playing in during the trip!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i am not old enough to play poker 

lol


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

BigD said:


> *But how far are each of the places you mentioned from Vegas? I am just not interested in driving 450 miles to Vegas then having to continue another 100-200 miles round trip to pick up these cards. Could we do somethink local? Just jump around a few hot spots in town and pick 'em up? If not, that's cool...I am sure I will get plenty of poker playing in during the trip!  *


Yeah, my whole thing about where I had said was that there are nice, fast roads on the way.

**DISCLAIMER: Z Spool Does not participate in, nor does he condone any illegal activities on the road. Speeding and street racing is not only illegal, but stupid.**

I hate all this legal carp.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *i am not old enough to play poker
> 
> lol *


Technically you are allowed to play it since you aren't gambling anything. You are not betting anything, therefore it's not gambling. It's just a fun game to play, if you can get someone to supply the prizes. **wink wink NPM  **


----------



## nahf14 (Oct 29, 2003)

Since I'm already in Vegas, I'll show up...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

woohoo another vegas person...hit me up sometime


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Just, not like in his avatar.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

i have a new one...i just havent put it up yet


----------



## nahf14 (Oct 29, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *woohoo another vegas person...hit me up sometime *


yeah, if you see a yellow Spec V with cf hood or a beige altima with NH plates, flag me down. I need to meet some more car people. I just moved here about 4 months ago.


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm from AZ and might be able to gather around 8-10 maxima's to come once we have a date and everything in settled. I am interested, and it's not a bad trip to Las Vegas from Phoenix lots of empty highway to speed on. It sounds like alot of fun. I will let some of my guys know about this and we can get some people from AZ to represent also.


----------



## nahf14 (Oct 29, 2003)

I posted this on altimas.net also and got a lot of interest going.... this meet is going to be huge....


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im too lazy to read ten pages...but i would love to know whats going on?

are you guys planning a southwest meet....when and where?

thanks....


----------



## nahf14 (Oct 29, 2003)

check out all the interest gathered on altimas.net, we need to somehow cooridnate the plans to match between the two forums....

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=129374&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*The Basic Rundown*... (I think) 
All Nissan owners of the southwest region (Arizona, California, New Mexico, Nevada, Texas, and Utah) meeting in Las Vegas, for the last weekend in April.


We need to get this thing fine-tuned. Should we let someone in Vegas know? (commerce) maybe we should ask one of the hotels for permission to use one of their lots.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Robert, 

Looks and sounds good to me. We need to look into getting group rates on hotel rooms, either on or off the strip, or another alternative would be that we all crash at McLaren's place . 

People need to start stepping up to the plate and helping out, each state should have at least one "go-to" person, who arranges the meeting place for all the people going, and also knows exactly what is going on.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet I just read this thread sounds good to me I'm always down for vegas


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't flake on us this time


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *...or another alternative would be that we all crash at McLaren's place ...*


Hehe, Then again... Do you really think you'd want to stay in the same house as him overnight? I mean, look at his avatar. haha. Who should we notify? NPM for sure, but SCC? Super Street?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

We can get rooms with 2 queen beds and a decent amount of floor room at the Palace Station (been there before, not a bad hotel) for $99 a night.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Robert,
> 
> Looks and sounds good to me. We need to look into getting group rates on hotel rooms, either on or off the strip, or another alternative would be that we all crash at McLaren's place .
> *



um...i dont think my mom would like that, lol


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *sweet I just read this thread sounds good to me I'm always down for vegas  *


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *Hehe, Then again... Do you really think you'd want to stay in the same house as him overnight? I mean, look at his avatar. haha.*



hahahaha


----------



## nahf14 (Oct 29, 2003)

is there a general concensus about what month people want to have this meet?? Let's try and get a date set...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nahf14 said:


> *is there a general concensus about what month people want to have this meet?? Let's try and get a date set... *


 April.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok we decided on the month of april when it not too hot and not too cold in vegas.

which exact date do u want this to happen.

let make this a weekend.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

April 24-25


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sounds good too me!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

thats cool...i might be going to hawaii the week b4, hopefully ill be back


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

That date sounds good to me, I hope to be there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is this official?

if so let get a web site going and find out an exact location of where to have the gathering at.


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

If you guys need help putting a web site together let me know, I will help out.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Okay... let's get all this Ironed out...

*Full Southwest USA Meet: 

Location: Las Vegas, NV
My thoughts of where to meet: New York New York Rear lot. http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1-5-1-1071521301?m=1&pg=0&ro=4&co=0
http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1-4-5-1070032430?m=1&pg=0&ro=3&co=4
(subject to change)

Date: April 24-25 2004, (Sat-Sun)

Participants: Any and all Datsun/Nissan/Infinity enthusiasts (modified or not)

Magazines to be notified: NPM, SCC, Super Street, Car and Driver, Grassroots Motorsports, HCI, Modified Mag, Turbo & High Tech Performance, and Truckin'
(subject to change)*

If we could get sponsors, we could do a poker run, and car show. I think we should also notify Nissan, and the Las Vegas Chamber of Commerce. We may also want to notify a hotel and get permission for facilities, and see if they'd host the event.

Any and all Input is welcome... I would like all final details taken care of ASAP (preferably by end of Nov.) as we will need to make sure we have plenty of advance notice to the Magazines and hotels/Commerce. Also we will need to have the details taken care of to post on other boards.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Z spool that sound great.

let get this rolling.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

actually, that the monte carlo rear lot...i think, but anyway, its a good spot

never really any cars, and lots of space


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

hey guys im just kinda jumping in this......me and a few buddies of mine would love to represend from palmdale. i have been trying to find a meet where all those nissan lovers are but i havnt had much luck....i think you guys are going to do the dam thing. LoL vegas huh...nice. you will see me role up with a 91 se-r with a trailer and on that trailer will be a 91 NX2k with a sr20ve...Turboed!!!!i got the parts just need the engine....7 more g's baby
well anyway good luck with setting all this up


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

this sounds like a really good idea..jessy you can roll with me if you want to!....i should have extra loot and some vacation time comming!...getting excited here :thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Can we get this as a sticky?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll think about it, Robert. What's in it for me?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

nothing u have, u have to get ur own stuff.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> nothing u have, u have to get ur own stuff.


 Yeaaaah....that made NO SENSE whatsoever...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I know but it caught ur attention right. lol


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm just saying since it's a FULL southwest meet (not just a small, local one) It should be a sticky.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Okay... let's get all this Ironed out...
> 
> *Full Southwest USA Meet:
> 
> ...


OK IT OFFICIAL THIS IS WHERE WE GONNA BE AND THIS IS HAPPENING !

APRIL 24-25 2003 !!! LET GET THE ROSTER GOING !


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Key word : Should Be  You have to bribe the forum moderator, which would be me, in order for this to be a sticky  How do you think GregV at Mossy got his events stickied?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

hehe, I see how it is... well then... I'll be your DD. *shrug*maybe I'll buy you dinner while we're there. I dunno.


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Ill be there, with my wife, and probably 3 kids, well 4 if you include the car . The GTi-R motor will be in and tuned by then as well.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sam,I'll give you some carpeting from the 240 that I have lying around :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok enough about the bribing.

lets start a list for the roll call to see who coming


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey sam i give a deal on the lucino gtr Kit (from Mexico) just hit me up later on that tho.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Roll Call !!*



LIUSPEED said:


> ok enough about the bribing.
> 
> lets start a list for the roll call to see who coming



1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

add your name by copying this list i made let get this roll call going !


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I might have down week around that time... If not i guess ill be driving the 800miles back home.
I might have to bring a friend and his se-r down too... The only guy ive seen with a Nissan that knows whats up! lol


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

8.James (+wife), would probably drive the I35 tho...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
----------------------------------

please keep the same format thanks!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Sweet list we have going on.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## nahf14 (Oct 29, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here!  )
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

(btw, thanks for the sticky  )


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what no one else?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

what hotels you all planning on staying at?i think it would be cool to have all of us stay at one hotel...just a thought


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Arsenal200SX said:


> what hotels you all planning on staying at?i think it would be cool to have all of us stay at one hotel...just a thought



ill be at home in my nice, warm bed lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> ill be at home in my nice, warm bed lol



and all us other nissan dudes can take his couch, his guest room and garage if necessary


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

shit just lemme park my car in front of your place and ill sleep there :thumbup:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

shit i dont know about u guys but im getting a hotel. for me and the stripers.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> ill be at home in my nice, warm bed lol




Thats what im saying!!


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

> shit i dont know about u guys but im getting a hotel. for me and the stripers.


haha i think i know where ill be at then :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone spread the word throughout the entire forums and all the other nissanforums such as b15 , altima , maxima etc.

let make this a big success and not a big bomb.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So Far I have posted it on
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1346068#post1346068
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72236
http://www.nissan-infiniti-forum.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=20;t=000002
http://insider.speedtv.com/viewtopic.php?p=314237#314237
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=61455
http://www.twinturbo.net/net/viewmsg.aspx?forum=events&msg_id=6965
http://www.zcar.com/forums/read.php?f=4&i=128825&t=128825


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

I just posted this on maxima.org as well as azmaximas.org, so hopefully we will be able to get a good maxima showing there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

great job guys ! 

keep updatin this..

zspool any word on the web site?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

if you need some space to put up a site let me know ive got some space.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

*;]*

whenever you guys are going to go send me an e-mail i would like to go.

-Michael


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

enjetek said:


> whenever you guys are going to go send me an e-mail i would like to go.
> 
> -Michael


add ur name to the list.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> great job guys !
> 
> keep updatin this..
> 
> zspool any word on the web site?


I can't do one... If anyone could step up, it would be appreciated.


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

If nobody has started the site by the 15th of dec I can work on one, my semester is over then and I will have a little free time to put one together.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

how do u sign up and is ther a cost? lates


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mwenn1 great go for it.

NissanB13sgtr... u put your name on the list ..

cost is just your own hotel and food etc at your own cost.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

k thanks lates


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Okay... let's get all this Ironed out...
> 
> *Full Southwest USA Meet:
> 
> ...


After reading the 15 pages, I finally found the day and time, I will recommend to put this good info in the 1st page, 1st post. That's just a recommendation.
If I haven't deploy (military), I will be there. I'll be looking forward for this.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> So Far I have posted it on
> http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1346068#post1346068
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72236
> http://www.nissan-infiniti-forum.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=20;t=000002
> ...


Is there any reasons why you guys haven't post this in Altimas . net?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmmm musta missed it but u can go ahead and post it if u want cus the more the merier. right


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

some of the altimas.net mods arent the friendliest people on there.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Post it in the West/Southwest section (whatever its called)

Ry's the mod there and he's cool. I posted my meet on there without a prob


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Post it in the West/Southwest section (whatever its called)
> 
> Ry's the mod there and he's cool. I posted my meet on there without a prob


To RY...
I found a thread in Altimas . net that talks about this meet, but to organize everything, Can you please post this meet on a new thread. The one that is there is call West Coast Meet-CA-NV-AZ and it is not a sticky.

Thanks


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

I am with you guys in whatever you need. We should have this meet annually! I am running the las vegas Nissan and infiniti club while our founder Lennon is away. We will all be there. Come check us out at... http://www.lvnissanclub.cjb.net/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

see if u guys can get us a discount on a nearby hotel or someplace that will let us hold a car show etc.


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> see if u guys can get us a discount on a nearby hotel or someplace that will let us hold a car show etc.



what are the exspected dates and how many people do we think we will have coming? Also do you guys want to try and set up a Auto X day while you are here also? Are AutoX Link is LVscca.com and our drag strip link is LVMS.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*
Full Southwest USA Meet: 

Location: Las Vegas, NV
My thoughts of where to meet: New York New York Rear lot. http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1...&pg=0&ro=4&co=0
http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1...&pg=0&ro=3&co=4
(subject to change)

Date: April 24-25 2004, (Sat-Sun)

Participants: Any and all Datsun/Nissan/Infinity enthusiasts (modified or not)

Magazines to be notified: NPM, SCC, Super Street, Car and Driver, Grassroots Motorsports, HCI, Modified Mag, Turbo & High Tech Performance, and Truckin'
(subject to change)

If we could get sponsors, we could do a poker run, and car show. I think we should also notify Nissan, and the Las Vegas Chamber of Commerce. We may also want to notify a hotel and get permission for facilities, and see if they'd host the event.

Any and all Input is welcome... I would like all final details taken care of ASAP (preferably by end of Nov.) as we will need to make sure we have plenty of advance notice to the Magazines and hotels/Commerce. Also we will need to have the details taken care of to post on other boards. 
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yea maybe an autox for those that care to join in..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gdub do u have im or anything so we can discuss in more detail?


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> Gdub do u have im or anything so we can discuss in more detail?*


*


my im name is INRALPHLAUREN on aol... hit me up*


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

GDubInVegas said:


> I am with you guys in whatever you need. We should have this meet annually! I am running the las vegas Nissan and infiniti club while our founder Lennon is away. We will all be there. Come check us out at... http://www.lvnissanclub.cjb.net/



hahahahahahaha lennon, i know that crazy fool

360 boy....lmao, jk, hes cool. sometimes odd, but cool


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> hahahahahahaha lennon, i know that crazy fool
> 
> 360 boy....lmao, jk, hes cool. sometimes odd, but cool


yeah lennon is crazy i nthe head, and about drifting.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Wait,wait,wait wich one of u Vegas guys has the hook up on the strippers cus Im not trying to sit in a room or at some slot machine all night I need some action cus Im getting a room for the strippers. 

Who wants in on the action. let me know we can also throw liuspeed a congrats. party for his new son and the end of his life. lol.


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> Wait,wait,wait wich one of u Vegas guys has the hook up on the strippers cus Im not trying to sit in a room or at some slot machine all night I need some action cus Im getting a room for the strippers.
> Who wants in on the action. let me know we can also throw liuspeed a congrats. party for his new son and the end of his life. lol.


 room what room? As of right now room rates are gonna be really exspensive (139.99 a night) if we wanna go for late april... althogh I am still calling around. If we go for june or july I can get them for 89 a night. BIG difference, Most hotel casinos are sold out for april allready. Good news is I got us a deal at fastlap (indoor kart racing) for 15 a race instead of the 20 for your first race,18 for your second ect ect. we can throw him a congrats party also very easy. Liu Liu should start a new thread on all the forums for people who are actually interested in coming wiht 3 being I'm there for shure, 2 being i might come, and 1 being I want to but prob wont... I need totals to give to companys in town to get us some acurate quotes...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

What about motel 6? lol


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> What about motel 6? lol


I just talked with anice lady at Budget suites, she can get us 1 bedroom suites for 69 bucks friday and say 49 on sunday, or two bedrooms for 109 fri and sat 89 on sunday... thast a dam good deal and if we hurry we can book close to 100 rooms before they sell out. From what I hear 50 cars from maxima.org are coming....


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

this is going to be huge...im glad i have my home sweet home, ill only have to pay for gas


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

GDubInVegas said:


> I just talked with anice lady at Budget suites, she can get us 1 bedroom suites for 69 bucks friday and say 49 on sunday, or two bedrooms for 109 fri and sat 89 on sunday... thast a dam good deal and if we hurry we can book close to 100 rooms before they sell out. From what I hear 50 cars from maxima.org are coming....


Sweet I think we should stark booking these rooms. what do u think liu. should we cus Im down.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

maybe u should get a list down for who wants rooms and have them send u the money so they can have them on reserve status hey just a thought


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

I know some people from maxima.org are going I'm not sure how many though.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The first post of the thread has been updated with the most up-to-date info, and will be. So check the first page frequently for updates until we get a website set up.

-Sam


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

glad i saw this. is this the first?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Im kinda upset everyone forgot about me... Im only in reno, about 6 hours away.. A guy with a 200sx-ser is coming with me, in his car thouhg.. and im bringing some friends.. soo.. count me.. in PLS! haha.. thanks.. i love paid vacation days!

Youll all see my SPEC-V!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

add yourself to the list bro


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

I know I will be there. And I will HEAVILY promote this on www.Maxima.org which is my home site. Already there are a few threads about this meet. Thanks Garron for stepping up and taking care of some of the arrangements. I will make sure Maximas represent at this meet. I mean, if we can have 20+ Maximas meet together in Fontana, CA with a 2 weeks notice, I don't see why we can't easily have 50+ Maximas get together from all over the West. Also, consider this a bump.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Aaron92SE said:


> I know I will be there. And I will HEAVILY promote this on www.Maxima.org which is my home site. Already there are a few threads about this meet. Thanks Garron for stepping up and taking care of some of the arrangements. I will make sure Maximas represent at this meet. I mean, if we can have 20+ Maximas meet together in Fontana, CA with a 2 weeks notice, I don't see why we can't easily have 50+ Maximas get together from all over the West. Also, consider this a bump.


aaron92se .. i ask you to work your magic over on the max board for us.

that be greatly appreciated !


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

possible road trip from spokane as i said on AIM liu. it might be cheaper just to fly down. i need to find out what hotels some of you are stayin at. im 18 but im sure one of you could buy a minor some beer. im willing to be a dd on one of the nights though. 
this sounds really cool. especially the racin part. my cars not hooked up much but it'd be fun to race some other b-14s to see how my driving is.
biggest expense is gonna be hotel so if we're goin halfs on rooms that's be cool, as long as i don't get raped in the middle of the night    j/k. i'll find out more about this. i'd love to take my car but i think that drive is a once in a life thing and i've already experienced it but......


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

*Meet*

I am definately going to be there in my maxima for the meet. Its only a 6-7 hour drive. I am all for going autocrossing in the day.www.lvrscca.org It would be fun to autocross in the day and drag at night aswell as hit the vegas night scene. I'll see you all at the meet.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks like I don't have duty as far as I can see. I'm 99% there! Vegas, baby!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

who else can come?!!

i know for sure that im gonna be there


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i know for sure that i will be there too...because i live here...duh

i just wanted to repeat that...dunno why


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

man the turn out i hope is good.

please people come.. let make this a great event !


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

yea fo sho liu im gonna go hopefully...ttyl take care late


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

so whats we gonna do about sleeping arangments. cus im gonna book a room over the internet for that weekend cus im bringing some chicks and im most def. gonna get those strippers. who wants in on it. just hit me up and we will organize a stip show in one of the rooms. 

We will just tell them its my birthday. lol.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Im trying to get more people to go, but since it is still a bit away noone really knows there scheduke, and also, people are wondering how many people are actually gonna make it.. ya know.. But im down fo sho..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

^^^your ass better get down here....lol, jk


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.Opium (if I the 240 is running and I got ends for a room)
18.
19.
20.


----------



## seneb (Aug 19, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.Opium (if I the 240 is running and I got ends for a room)
18.seneb - should have a few more goodies installed by then
19.
20.


----------



## Finding Nismo (Jan 13, 2004)

*im in*

Count in one spec-v, a fat mexican and my super cute girlfriend.
I hope some of the V-Board people will be coming to this because they (we) have some realy phat rydes. I'll post a little heavier on thevboard and see if we can get some of these blown v's out there.
I was thinking, all of us LA people can get together somwhere off the 10. The San Diego people have to come up the 15 to get to Vegas. We can meet up where the 10 and 15 come together at the Ontario Mills Mall, and all haull ass to vegas. (along with everyone who lives in between.)


----------



## al8b (Dec 18, 2003)

make that 2 Spec V's. I was wondering where everyone is staying and if anyone found a good deal on ahotel room?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

we hafta find out own now.. cuz reservations and discounts want at least 50 people and 6 months in advanced for discount for that big of a group...

damn hotels...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sleeping in the car sounds pretty good about now


----------



## al8b (Dec 18, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> sleeping in the car sounds pretty good about now


my g/f wont want to sleep in the car though..oh well. ill have to look at the sahara or stratosphere...those two are usually a little cheaper

edit...www.vegas.com sahara is $89 per night
there are some cheaper rooms if you stay downtown


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

so yeah...i just checked the Las Vegas Motor Speedway Drag Strip schedule and i was wondering if there was any way that we could bump this event up one week

there is a midnight mayhem on the 16th but not the following week, so if you guys wanna drag, thats the time to do it.

if not...we can always try to see if the drag strip will let us have our own event...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

probably not.. since this is the best date for everyone.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.Opium (if I the 240 is running and I got ends for a room)
18.seneb - should have a few more goodies installed by then
19.NiN_00 (Mike) have grandparents..and aunt living in vegas FREE boarding 
20.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

the idea mclaren had is a good idea and its worth a shot... just try it u never kno... late

fredo


----------



## G20Chick (Jan 19, 2004)

hi there. Just lettin you know that a few of us from up here will prolly come on down. I checked the first page but things seem to be changing all over the place throughout the thread. so the date and everything on the first post is up to date?

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.Opium (if I the 240 is running and I got ends for a room)
18.seneb - should have a few more goodies installed by then
19.NiN_00 (Mike) have grandparents..and aunt living in vegas FREE boarding 
20.G20Chick
21.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yea there going to be some kinda confirm times dates..location? neeed to know so i can plan ahead of time


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

The date is set on the first page of the thread for april 25-27th 
so who is up for the strippers?
cus I know for sure me and my cus. are down 
anyone one else would like to join us.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

o fo sho rsenal..im down


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> The date is set on the first page of the thread for april 25-27th
> so who is up for the strippers?
> cus I know for sure me and my cus. are down
> anyone one else would like to join us.


i know Will is down for strippers lol ..went to a nasty ass Strip Club while i was visiting him in San Diego last year


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey NiN u didnt go down to deja vu in SD, now thats a bad ass strip club.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> hey NiN u didnt go down to deja vu in SD, now thats a bad ass strip club.


we went some ghetto ass place..forgot the name of it...it was next to a Jack in the Box ask Will about it..it was Fatty and no Titty night when we went


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

rsenal200sx just said april 25th-27th but the first post still reads 23rd-25th. Which is it? 23rd-25th would be better(don't have time to read all 19 pages). BTW, Club Paradise is a good club.

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.Opium (if I the 240 is running and I got ends for a room)
18.seneb - should have a few more goodies installed by then
19.NiN_00 (Mike) have grandparents..and aunt living in vegas FREE boarding 
20.G20Chick
21.SLC98Max (gotta represent Utah)
22.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is 23-25th of april


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

my bad,lol


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

has this been posted on any other forums? seems liek we can get more people..not like 22 people...i know its not posted on the SR20 Forums ..might e few out there


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

we did posit it on the Sr20 forums but no one was interested overthere.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I just reposted it on the Sr20 forums again for the second time. and its under Full Westcoast USA Meet. cus its under the west thread.


----------



## seneb (Aug 19, 2002)

posted on g20.net

http://www.g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17854


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

it's on maxima.org and azmaxima's.com as well


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet look like this is gonna be a good turnout.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx just said april 25th-27th but the first post still reads 23rd-25th. Which is it? 23rd-25th would be better(don't have time to read all 19 pages). BTW, Club Paradise is a good club.

1. LIUSPEED and maybe family
2.Vodka (Boris) + maybe others TBD
3.Rsenal200sx(jay)+tbd
4.Arsenal200sx(will)rsenals cousin
5.McLarenF12003 (rob) i live here, and i cant believe no one took the time to add me, lol
6. AznVirus (Deric) + maybe a couple friends (including MR2 JDM 3S-GTE REAL FAST!)
7.AjRaCeR805(AJ)+TBD
8. James 
9. DisBeBrand0n(Brandon) Home Sweet Home!!
10. nahf14 + girlfriend (already here! )
11. Z_Spool (Robert) and my Z should make it's first appearance as well... (+ maybe my dad)
12. StealthB14 (Sam) - Why the hell not? 
13. Arsenal200SX (Jay's Cousin) - Will sleep in his car
14. Mr. Nice Guy (Q in Sac) Will not sleep in car, hotel.
15. nissanb132gtr(fredo) +TBA 
16.N8innv (Will hopefully hook up with asian girl)
17.Opium (if I the 240 is running and I got ends for a room)
18.seneb - should have a few more goodies installed by then
19.NiN_00 (Mike) have grandparents..and aunt living in vegas FREE boarding 
20.G20Chick
21.SLC98Max (gotta represent Utah)
22.Bugnlv (terrence) 85% sure i will go
23.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> it is 23-25th of april


terry dont you read !


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I am still reading through all of the pages, so if I am commenting on something that has been covered, please forgive me.

If I remember correctly, maybe not, Vegas and Reno are considered 21 towns, and I believe that includes strip clubs, for those that are only 18.

October is the best weather I have seen in Vegas. But October is really busy with conventions and other stuff. Usually the Las Vegas Lowrider super show is the first weekend in Vegas. But that only consumes a baseball field (Cushman Center?).

April, I will have to check my schedule for Finals and see if I have enough Vacation time saved up by then. I have been dying to go to Vegas ever since I missed my old friends wedding down there. Was debating Spring Break. But if we go, we have to take my two boys. Might get a little cramped in a Spec V. Might just have to get a digital scanner and fly lower. LOL

I am from Washington State. Have made the WA to Vegas trip 3 times. I love driving straight through on the way down, through California, and then staying overnight in Salt Lake City on the way back.

Is there anyone going that is older, later 20's to early 30's?

If you want a cheap place to stay that doesn't have the best remodel, but clean, go for the Sahara. My wife and I liked the location on the strip. Seamed to be good for getting anywhere. I liked going and parking on the top where the cars were limited in number. But with some comp time built up, we might see what the New York, New York will help us out with.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

first off...i live here. full nude strip clubs are 18+ because there is no bar.
second...the low rider show in cashman field is late-nov/early dec.
third...youre right about the conventions. especially with SEMA in early nov.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow. They must have changed the dates on us.

Jason


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hotels*

I love Las Vegas and hope to move there some day. So when shopping for casino/hotels is at hand, I love to browse the internet. So far, the cheapest rates I am finding are as follows:

Four Queens
Golden Nugget
Palace Stations
Sahara

I will edit this list as I have time. I am looking for locations that are not complete dumps, but don't cost as much as the Resorts.

EDIT:
I checked my School schedule. I will not be able to go. My finals are at the end of March. I thought it was April. We probably will go to Vegas, but a month early.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

SWEET! that sounds cool cus I need somewhere cheap but were I can get a big ass room like a penhouse for a night and a regular room for the other nights.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> SWEET! that sounds cool cus I need somewhere cheap but were I can get a big ass room like a penhouse for a night and a regular room for the other nights.


are there any arrangements for everyone to stay at the same hotel cause that would make finding each other easier and we may be able to pull off a group rate?????


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Not to mention splitting rooms.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Honestly... the thing holding me back from taking this trip besides money is security. My car is an extension of me. If it got jacked or fucked up... well I'd probably end up on death row after what I'd do. Anyone know where a good place to keep a car is? Someones house or something? I dunno...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if the vegas crew would work on it... it would help alot


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> if the vegas crew would work on it... it would help alot


well if you guys like i can try to see what i can find out. and if you want any specific hotel i can look into it if you want... my family usually sets up a fireman trip to laughlin NV (small vegas with a river) of 250+ rooms so i can see what i can work out. if you guys want... no gurantees


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sure thing !


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> sure thing !


you got my number you might as well call me and say SURE THING lol ill see what i can find out


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

2 tired to pick up phone


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

lol...lazy ass, jk


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yea if one of the vegas guys could let us keep our cars at there house that would be sweet cus im towing my car down there anyways.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i would offer, but thats WAY too many cars...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

how about a couple of u guys let us use ur home not just one person and we can all carpool if we go anywhere at night.


----------



## G20Chick (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sure this has been brought up already but you all know that the national 240sx convention is on the 27-29th of that month. Any of you gonna stay for that to? I'm thinking of maybe staying for the whole week.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> i would offer, but thats WAY too many cars...


lol that would be a lot of cars....


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey terrance are u going to vegas.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> Hey terrance are u going to vegas.


i should be ... i still need to make reservations. im lookin at my money situation. im willin to share a room. hell id put in to get a suite hehe.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

there any kind of head count..besides this forum?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

dont know how the other forums are doing?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

G20Chick said:


> I'm sure this has been brought up already but you all know that the national 240sx convention is on the 27-29th of that month. Any of you gonna stay for that to? I'm thinking of maybe staying for the whole week.


is that going to be in Vegas too?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yes...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have some bad news fellas..

i am not able to go this time.. i have my wedding to get ready for and save for.

that is my #1 priority right now


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

what do u mean ur the one who set this up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> what do u mean ur the one who set this up.


i know im the one that set this up... but things happen and someone will hafta take over my position for this year.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

so Who's gonna take over for liuspeed? I suggest it be someone from Vegas.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i vote GDUBINVEGAS and MCLARENF12003


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

i second that vote.


----------



## SLC98Max (Dec 23, 2003)

Well is anyone going to step up and take over for LIUSPEED? I am excited about this and want it to happen. I don't want to drive seven hours just to find its unorganized (although I will of course).


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill contact sam ( stealthb14 ) to see if he willing.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

So whats the status with this meet? Meet location for Saturday and Sunday? Please advise.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> So whats the status with this meet? Meet location for Saturday and Sunday? Please advise.


yes status please... and are we all at the same hotel... or how is that working?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

terry would u and sam start gettin this organized?

maybe when u come to my wedding we can disucss things together though i wont be there in person .


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> terry would u and sam start gettin this organized?
> 
> maybe when u come to my wedding we can disucss things together though i wont be there in person .


i will see what i can do ...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

[ok this is what i need..... i need a list of who is going to vegas more over how many people im looking at hotel prices.. so far its about 450 per room for the weekend... now that is with 4 people per room... im still working on this but i kindof do need a head count. but figure 450/4 is 110.20 per person.. but i will work out more details... again these are early numbers. but lemme know if your going and if your willing to share a room so taht we can work out a group rate and get a better price.

ps or we can cram up to 8 people a room if we need to


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ummm i found better 160 per room per night .... with 4 people in teh room... 40 bucks a night per person isnt too bad.. but if we do 2 per room the rate is the SAME... and if we can get up to 10 rooms or more we can possibly get a better discount.. and if you have a AAA card it drops to 148 a night.... so if you are interested email me at [email protected] please use this email for vegas info. email me if you want to go and then i can start tallying up people and work the deal out. and if you like email me and you can call me for more info... so 160 per room with either 2 or 4 people per room is the best rate i have found so far and this is at the Flamingo!! so let me know asap.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Pleas look here
New info and RSVP info


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are the altima.net list  

post on every nissan board that you all know of.. let make this thing HUGE ! :thumbup: 

though i will miss it please someone take pix and have a huge sign saying

" Congratulations LIU ! " (jk)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam ( stealthb14 ) and Terrance ( Bugnlv ) are sorta in charge of this now... 

i will be giving ideas and helping them out but i unfortunately cannot show..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

quote: 
Originally posted by GDubinVegas 
I dunno man when it comes to car meets Nissan people dont care as much as other Car Companys followers, I saw over 200 supras at the luxor (wich was in SCC) and isaw over 300 Volkswagens for a meet/ convention they had in vegas a few months back...but being tht acting president for the LAs Vegas Nissan and Infinit Club I cant get 5 people together for a BBQ...It's a known fact thast been discussed on nissan forums before... most nissan people dont show up... 



keep in mind all them other people been doing this forever.. 

us nissan community and infinity community this is our first ever huge convention and we are a bit unorganized. 

things will get better over time and word will spread. 

once this year is over we have a better idea of what going on. 

Gdubinvegas.. see if we can set up some sort of dyno or track run around town or something that can spike up more interest and such. 

more things with car and such. 

sam ( stealthb14 ) are mailing acutal letters into asking for sponsorships from company and dealerships such as for example 
options auto and many other companies to see if raffles and donations and such. 

we are working our asses off to get this a success. 

Gdub , 

sam , me , you and terry will hafta discuss things on aim one of these night and get things organized quick before time runs out. 

terry got us the hotel going .. and also sam working on dealership gear and sponsorships. 

im throwing out ideas and such as best as i can.. 

gdub we need a web site going for this meet... also ill see if flyer can be made as soon as we get things organized and planned out.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

please email me for hotel rooms cause i will need to make sure these are pre paid and we also need to make the reservation so we can have the rooms all together as well and the number of people does make a dif. prices are still the same as listed 148 for 2-4 people per room with AAA card and 160 without, and that is per night.. (and im sure we can get more than 4 in a room if someone cant afford it and someone is willing to let them stay in the room. email me [email protected]


----------



## jwd (Nov 10, 2003)

im a resident in vegas, ill show up somewhere somehow.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

so, has anything happened with this, or has it just died? If it's not going forward, maybe all the guys around TX could get together and have a meet/car show. Just a thought.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it supposedly gonna happen.. iono what going on yet but yea.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey the date is approching I know im going for sure I need to know if its still on or what so I can set up my own room.


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

So whats the word on this? Has there been a meeting place decided on? The first post says New York New York rear parking (tentative and subject to change) plus the pics are no longer active.

I would like to attend, but don't need a room since I have family there.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

it looks like the it gonna be at the same place but what time is everyone gonna be. or what time should we all meet at the new york parking lot.


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> it looks like the it gonna be at the same place but what time is everyone gonna be. or what time should we all meet at the new york parking lot.


Is that a good idea with it being on a Friday or Saturday. Unless the lot is reserved nobody will be able to park together. People would be spread out all over the place. I know the Altima guys were meeting at a park or something so that would be more logical since it's away from the Strip and have more place to park. Just not sure if both events are being planned together or separate.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

actually that parking lot usually has alot of empty spaces next to each other...


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> actually that parking lot usually has alot of empty spaces next to each other...



Well where exactly is the rear lot? The link to the pics don't work.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

its REALLY hard to explain if you dont know the area...

which way are you going to be coming?


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> its REALLY hard to explain if you dont know the area...
> 
> which way are you going to be coming?


From California, but it depends what day the meet is. I have family that live on Lake Mead Blvd. so I can be going from either direction on I-15


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well basically, you take the 15 to tropicana, go east (toward unlv if there is a sign, or more simply towards the plethora of hotels on the strip) and go to las vegas blvd. it should be the first left. so bolt over the like 6 lanes on trop. and get in the very left...left turn lane, lol. turn left on lv blvd and go down to the first light. i forget what its called but its right in between the monte carlo and the ny ny...turn left there and go down to the first stop, turn left into the parking lot...and thats it

pm me and ill give you my cell # if you want...


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

These are the CORRECT links for those pictures on the main page:

http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1-5-1-1071521301?m=1&pg=0&ro=4&co=0

http://photo.starblvd.net/Z_Spool/1-4-5-1070032430?m=1&pg=0&ro=3&co=4

Just like McLaren described.

Who knows WHEN we should be in this parking lot? Who knows if this meet is still going to happen? I know the Altimas guys are meeting with 45+ Altimas. And I know a bunch of Maximas plan on coming to Vegas, but unless we have some place to meet together, all the Maximas will just do their own thing and gamble all the time. More information PLEASE. Somebody. Everybody is running around in circles. Many have cancelled all together b/c of the lack of information.


----------



## BLAZETIGER (May 28, 2003)

Aaron92SE said:


> Who knows WHEN we should be in this parking lot? Who knows if this meet is still going to happen? I know the Altimas guys are meeting with 45+ Altimas. And I know a bunch of Maximas plan on coming to Vegas, but unless we have some place to meet together, all the Maximas will just do their own thing and gamble all the time. More information PLEASE. Somebody. Everybody is running around in circles. Many have cancelled all together b/c of the lack of information.


I felt the same way too. I kind of just joined up with the Altima crowd since one of my friends is going with them. Not sure how much time I'll spend with them altogether although I know they are having a BBQ at a park on Saturday around 12 noon plus a Red Rock Cruise.


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you tell me where this park is? I will probably cruise over there and say hey. I mean, there's no other place to go. This is stupid. Everyone hyped everything up and nobody has a place or time. It's like everyone WANTS this to fail. Thanks.




BLAZETIGER said:


> I felt the same way too. I kind of just joined up with the Altima crowd since one of my friends is going with them. Not sure how much time I'll spend with them altogether although I know they are having a BBQ at a park on Saturday around 12 noon plus a Red Rock Cruise.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok everyone follow this thread on altimas. that where it is gonna be at.

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=149045


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

altimateone said:


> Official West Coast Altima Meet, list
> West Coast Altimas, Vegas Meet Official List
> 
> Ok I say that is the weekend of April 23-25. You all do not have to come on the 23rd and stay all weekend but it would be up to the individuals. Will be having a BBQ at one of the local parks on Saturday, direction will be posted up a week or 2 before the meet.
> ...


here is all the info needed for the altima meet place. this is the official listing and all that so people that are going have fun ! take pix ! Be safe !

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=149045


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

Alright everybody, I finally have directions to the park. It turns out that this Altima meet wasn't originally organized for the Nissan meet in Vegas. It was just a big coincidence. But the leader doesn't mind if Nissans show up. I just think it would be rude to park close to them in case any of them wanted to take Altima only photos. That's how us Maximas feel when we have a Maxima meet.

So the park is located in a new developement near 215 and Aliante Parkway. It's a nice area to. I guess it's technically North Las Vegas. So travelling on 215 East bound, you take a right on Aliante Parkway and the park will be on your immediate left. If you travel more south on Aliante Parkway, I think there will be another entrance with more parking spaces. Anyway, you'll find it if you're willing to show. I think Aliante Parkway is just east of Decatur or so.

If you plan on showing and have not made arrangements to show with the Altima.net guys, PLEASE be considerate and try to park away from them. And it's a given not to eat their food. lol I'm more than sure you are welcome to join, but for Altima photo reasons, try to stay out of frame for a little while. Thanks.


----------



## e_fizzy (May 3, 2003)

Hey guy's wher is everybody staying? I need to book a hotel room, but every hotel is booked already. Is there an official hotel everyones staying at? HELP!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

e_fizzy said:


> Hey guy's wher is everybody staying? I need to book a hotel room, but every hotel is booked already. Is there an official hotel everyones staying at? HELP!


I'm in the same boat.
I need to find a Hotel...


----------

